
Pumped Heat Energy Storage (2014) - oconnore
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2014/03/electricity-storage
======
luckydude
This looks cool but I'm a software weenie, not my area. Can anyone who is an
expert comment? Any idea of cost?

I'd love a home version of one of these, I'd put in solar and cut the cord to
PG&E in a heartbeat.

